# Blue Steel



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

It takes Blue Balls to ride Blue Steel.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

What stem is that? fine looking bike..


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*syntace*

That is a Syntace f99. 26.0


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks...It looks more appropriate than most..An old XA would be tempting..


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice looking frame and set-up, but what's up with the Lightweights? Don't get me wrong, they are sweet wheels, but putting them on a build where you went out of your way to look retro (alloy Centaur vs. Record or SR) just doens't look right. 

Why not a classic set of handmade tubulars? Maybe some silver Record hubs laced to Ambrosio Nemesis hoops? Now THAT would've been pure Italian beauty!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree. The LW don't fit in with the rest of the build. You should have gone Record hubs with Colnago branded Ambrosios


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Needs a Colnago polished titanium post, that alloy job seems out of place...

I always did like that color.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Nice looking frame and set-up, but what's up with the Lightweights? Don't get me wrong, they are sweet wheels, but putting them on a build where you went out of your way to look retro (alloy Centaur vs. Record or SR) just doens't look right.
> 
> Why not a classic set of handmade tubulars? Maybe some silver Record hubs laced to Ambrosio Nemesis hoops? Now THAT would've been pure Italian beauty!


+1...The Lightweights look hideous on an otherwise georgeous parts pick for that bike.

Blue Steel!

<img src=https://www.sfgate.com/blogs/images/sfgate/parenting/2006/08/01/zoolander_blog240x303.jpg>


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Jesus, give the guy a break!! Very sweet bike


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fick said:


> Jesus, give the guy a break!! Very sweet bike


Can't. He has set his own bar very, very high. When he falls short he must be informed so that he can continue to grow and excel in his field and provide us with more gems that we can drool over. He has brought it on himself. Do not pity.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fick said:


> Jesus, give the guy a break!! Very sweet bike


It is...cept for those wheels!


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, Ok, the wheels are a bit over the top...... But if you got it, why not flaunt it!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

The wheels cost more than the rest of the bike put together. Who in the world would use a $5,500 to $6,000 Obermayer wheelset (it puts the cost and weight of the standard Lightweights to shame), possibly the lightest deep rim wheels in the world, on a steel frame with Centaur components? Its incongrous.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*ha ha*



iyeoh said:


> The wheels cost more than the rest of the bike put together. Who in the world would use a $5,500 to $6,000 Obermayer wheelset (it puts the cost and weight of the standard Lightweights to shame), possibly the lightest deep rim wheels in the world, on a steel frame with Centaur components? Its incongrous.


It is so easy to get under your guys skin. Ha ha ha. And noone has even noticed the Dura-Ace cassette. Shame on you! These things need to be done from time to time just because they are, in fact, absurd and because some discussion threads need to be sent to the morgue.

And the wheels are $6500. With warranty $7150.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh excuse me. So the wheels cost more than a regular Master steel bike with Record lol

And do you have a couple extra of those Corsa CX tubular tires with white centers available to sell? I didn't know that Vittoria makes those tubulars with a white center. I use the red ones. I'll buy a few from you if you do. And please don't tell me that those are stupid clinchers on an Obermayer !!!

What are those titanium skewers on the Obermayer? Are those original Lightweight skewers? Never seen them before.

I notice that you like to ride your bikes without pedals... lol Ran out of Time titanium carbon pedals ? ;P


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> Oh excuse me. So the wheels cost more than a regular Master steel bike with Record lol
> 
> And do you have a couple extra of those Corsa CX tubular tires with white centers available to sell? I didn't know that Vittoria makes those tubulars with a white center. I use the red ones. I'll buy a few from you if you do. And please don't tell me that those are stupid clinchers on an Obermayer !!!
> 
> ...


I got only a few sets of those New Vittorias. Shoot me an email. The skewers are Lightweight. I can't say they inspire confidence unless you really crank them on.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I like the Lightweights on the bike - nice contrast between the uber modern and the classic.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I think the point of this build was "retro-modern" right? So, why not use those deep dish wheels. I think it looks cool. I might use a black Rolls or Regal instead of white to balance it a little. The all black rims are a little visually over-powering. In the end, it's your bike, build it however you want and ignore what others think. I'd take that in a heartbeat.

brewster


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Nice bike Kraken. Where did you get the frame?

-John


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ha*

This is very close to my blue steel colnago. It has two personalities - carbon wheels and modern brakes or campy wheels and deltas.

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_2760.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_2760.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I think its fantastic, with or without the lightweights. Like Alex_C mentioned with his awesome bike, why not let a bike like this have two personalities? I mean how quick is it to swop a set of wheels around.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

He doesn't own that bike. He owns the store that owns that bike!

He can put on any set of wheels he wants, including those exclusive Obermeyers. Those are no ordinary Lightweights. You can buy two setsof Campagnolo Bora Ultra Twos with those.

For that matter, he can put on Shimano DI2 if he chooses, or SRAM red. Or Shimano 105 as well. Or Tiagra. Or Nashbar generics. Whatever. 

My opinion is that carbon fiber is a traversty on that frame. That'sjust my opinion, so it doesn't matter.

Tht bike is pretty, but he's trying to sell bikes!


----------

